# Topsail. South end



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Fished the south end sunday afternoon. Lots of grass. Went to the JollyRoger around 7:30 pm and put some drum rods out. The only run was Garbo around 7 ft. Cut him off at the pier. Did not want to walk him to the beach. Wind turn this morning so hoping for better results the rest of the week.
First time on the beach with my 4runner. Did good


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Good luck Don!!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Fished surfcity pier Monday night. It rained for most of the day. Caught alot of very small grey trout. Very small Va. Mullet. A few small spot. There was a young fellow drum fishing who lost a large shark. Now folks, here is a piece of advise. Do with it as you will. When a wooden pier is wet,Don't wear shoes with a smooth sole. I get a run on my drum rod and I am about 4 steps away, at step 2 both my feet suddenly appeared in my vision. I hit the pier flat on my back. At this point I still want to get to my rod but can't. To much pain and no air in my lungs. Fish spits the bait. After a bit I got up trying to act like all is cool. Checked my bait and the spot head was crushed. Fished 2 more hours till the Sharp Nose sharks moved in. Hope Tuesday has better results.
On sudaynight while fishing on J.R. We watched a house burn on the far southend of the island. Had the night sky all lite up. Sad to see someone loss a beach house.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Ouch! Glad you're ok.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 23, 2009)

Surf fished Sunday. Started at high tide and caught a small Pompano. Beach pretty much flat. Waited till dead low tide to fish a slough, ended up with a dozen spots, VA mullet and released a couple of small black drum. No hits on my drum rig.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Fished surfcity pier today. Lost 2 drum, caught 1 42 inch drum


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice work don


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Well the week is over. The last two days have been slow. 1 drum 44 inches . And lots of small poms and black drum on south end


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Also saw a 42 pound king caught on surfcity pier on 11/4/2015. Have not seem many pier caught kings in nov. I was fighting a drum and 10 minutes later Billy was fighting a king.Water temp was 71.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the reports, seems like you did pretty well, have a safe trip home.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you Pop, it was a good week, went 2 for 5 on big drum. Ran into some people I had not fished with in over 30 years. Bought some furniture for our new place on the south end of the island.Drove down to the south end with my wife on the beach and watched the sun set and drank some wine.nice finish to a good week


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

here is a picture of one drum. got to get the other ones off of my wifes phone.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

real nice one Don, thanks for the picture...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Pretty fish Don.
The guy in the background looks like he is about to cry. LOL


----------

